# A Ride to Forget



## Mapster1989 (16 Feb 2013)

Well today's ride with Rutland CC was one to forget. 

To cut a long story short, at around 10 miles I discovered that my rear hub was absolutely shot and had about 1" of play in it. Not good. 

I battled on only to discover that I couldn't get into my lower chainring on my triple and had the climb up Cressbook to contend with. 

Not only that but I got a front picture which I repaired at the Café only to get a double blowout down Ringinglow road on the way home. 

This week's going to be an expensive one for me I think.

Anyone else had rides like this where everything seems to go wrong?


----------



## Biker Joe (17 Feb 2013)

Indeed, a ride to forget. I feel for you.
It's happened now and in the past.
I wish you many good future rides.


----------



## boybiker (17 Feb 2013)

Sounds like an excuse to upgrade a few parts to me  Every cloud has a silver lining and all.


----------



## Mapster1989 (18 Feb 2013)

boybiker said:


> Sounds like an excuse to upgrade a few parts to me  Every cloud has a silver lining and all.


...or buy a new bike, which I did yesterday. Went for the Planet-X Pro Carbon for my "Summer Bike" and my Giant Defy 4 (once fixed) will become my "hack".


----------



## MattHB (18 Feb 2013)

You had a rear hub develop 1" of play in 10 miles? Are you sure it wasn't worn before? Regular checking during cleaning can help avoid all sorts of nasty surprises when out on the road.


----------



## Mapster1989 (18 Feb 2013)

MattHB said:


> You had a rear hub develop 1" of play in 10 miles? Are you sure it wasn't worn before? Regular checking during cleaning can help avoid all sorts of nasty surprises when out on the road.


Yes Matt, it probably was worn but I thought it would be "ok" till I next got paid. Sadly it wasn't.


----------



## Mapster1989 (18 Feb 2013)

Upgraded to Mavic Aksium wheels. Lets hope I have better luck this weekend.


----------

